# 7 loại thực phẩm cần được bổ sung ngay để tăng cường trí nhớ về sau



## thuhoai (30/5/18)

Càng lớn tuổi, trí nhớ càng suy giảm. Ăn uống điều độ với 7 loại thực phẩm này sẽ giúp bạn minh mẫn lâu dài hơn.
Trí nhớ suy giảm là quy luật tự nhiên khi tuổi già ập đến. Việc này sẽ ảnh hưởng đến cuộc sống khi bạn cứ quên trước quên sau và không thể ghi nhớ những điều cần làm. Tuy nhiên, bạn vẫn có thể bồi bổ đầu óc, tăng cường trí nhớ với một số loại thực phẩm dinh dưỡng. Sau một thời gian ăn uống điều độ, kiên trì, chắc chắn trí nhớ sẽ được cải thiện. Hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá các loại thực phẩm này nhé!

*1. SỬ DỤNG ĐÚNG LOẠI DẦU*
Một nghiên cứu của The Annals of Neurology đã chỉ ra rằng phụ nữ trên 65 có khả năng nhận thức tốt hơn khi thường xuyên nạp thực phẩm có chất béo bão hoà đơn chất, ví dụ: dầu olive, dầu canola, dầu đậu phộng, dầu bơ và bơ đậu phộng. Trong khi đó, cùng ở một độ tuổi, phụ nữ thường ăn chất béo không bão hoà có trong ngô và dầu thực vật lại có độ nhận thức kém hơn.

Các loại dầu bổ dưỡng này còn chứa vitamin E giúp chốn lại quá trình oxy hoá và bảo vệ các dây thần kinh. Trong khi đó, những người thường xuyên ăn thịt đỏ và sữa béo có khả năng nhận thức thấp nhất.

_


Ảnh: Stocky_​*2. CÁ MÒI VÀ CÁ HỒI*
Chắc hẳn ai cũng biết về công dụng của acid béo Omega – 3 đối với sức khoẻ con người. Một nghiên cứu của trường Đại học Pittsburgh chỉ ra rằng một nhóm thanh niên từ độ tuổi 18 – 25 đã cải thiện trí nhớ vào việc nạp Omega – 3 trong suốt 6 tháng. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể ăn cá hồi và cá mòi vì đây là nguồn Omega  – 3 tự nhiên rất tốt cho sức khoẻ.




Ảnh: Stocky​
*3. VIỆT QUẤT, DÂU VÀ QUẢ AÇAI*
Chế độ ăn kiêng cùng các quả mọng như dâu, nho, việt quất… có thể giảm 50% nguy cơ mắc bệnh suy giảm trí nhớ. Đặc biệt, quả việt quất có chứa một lượng lớn flavonoid, một chất có khả năng chống oxy hoá và thúc đẩy lưu lượng máu đến não. Bên cạnh đó, một nghiên cứu cho biết uống một ly sinh tố có 200 gram việt quất có thể tăng cường trí nhớ lên 20%.

Bên cạnh đó, quả açai sẽ kích hoạt cơ chế trong não bộ giúp làm sạch và loại bỏ những protein độc hại ảnh hưởng đến trí nhớ. Từ đó, trí nhớ sẽ được cải thiện.




Ảnh: Stocky​*4. HẠT ÓC CHÓ*
Hạt óc chó là loại hạt duy nhất có acid alpha linolenic. Đây là chất giúp thúc đẩy quá trình lưu thông máu và cung cấp thêm oxy cho não. Ngoài ra, loại hạt còn tăng cường trí nhớ, khả năng học hỏi và cảm xúc.

_


Ảnh: Stocky_​*5. RƯỢU ĐỎ*
Resveratrol là một chất có khả năng chống oxy hoá, thường được tìm thấy ở vỏ của các quả nho đỏ hoặc là rượu, đậu phộng và một số quả mọng. Đặc biệt, chất chống oxy hoá có khả năng tăng cường trí nhớ một cách kỳ diệu. Chính vì thế, để bảo quản trí nhớ, bạn hãy nhanh chóng thêm các loại thực phẩm này vào bữa ăn hàng ngày nhé!




Ảnh: Stocky​*6. CHOCOLATE*
Một khảo sát của Đại học Harvard chỉ ra rằng những người lớn tuổi đã cải thiện trí nhớ khi uống hai cốc chocolate nóng mỗi ngày trong vòng 30 ngày. Đây chắc chắn sẽ là lý do bạn muốn ăn chocolate ngay trong hôm nay.

_


Ảnh: Stocky_​*7. RAU XANH*
Một cuộc khảo sát kéo dài trong 25 của đại Harvard được thực hiện 13.000 phụ nữ đã chỉ ra sức mạnh của rau xanh. Những người phụ nữ hấp thụ một lượng lớn rau xanh có lá như cải xoăn, rau spinach và rau collard tránh được nguy cơ suy giảm trí nhớ.

_


Ảnh: Stocky_​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

